
GCC front-end (1): driver vs. compiler - fogus
http://blog.lxgcc.net/?p=181
======
narag
I believe "gcc" was changed to mean "gnu compiler collection" some time ago.

Also IIRC, writting a compiler for a new language was painful: little
documentation and some people said it was intentionally difficult to prevent
that the license is subverted.

